# Casino Spiele UI



## Kilinat (18. Dez 2012)

Hi Community,

mich interessiert schon seit längerem das UI sämtlicher Casino Spiele.
Hier ein Beispiel: Blackjack online kostenlos mit Spielgeld | Kostenlose online Casino Spiele ohne Download mit Spielgeld

Meine Frag dazu: Wie realisiere ich sowas ? Fügt man dahinter einfach ein Bild ein ? Aber wie reagiert die Maus dann auf Elemente, oder sind diese Elemente dann einfach nur draufgezeichnet ?

MfG Kilinat


----------



## TKausL (19. Dez 2012)

#1: Grundlagen lernen
#2: Vorher garnicht dran denken, ein Spiel zu schreiben...

Natürlich wird erst der Hintergrund gezeichnet und die Karten, Chips, usw. dann darauf.


----------



## Schandro (19. Dez 2012)

Ich vermute mal das ist ein statisches Bild mit einer festen Größe? Dann kannst du einfach einen MouseListener dranhängen und dort abfragen auf welche Pixelkoordinate geklickt wurde. Alternativ kannst du auch transparente Buttons drauflegen...


----------



## Kilinat (19. Dez 2012)

@TKausL: 

Erstens erwähne ich garnicht, dass ich ein Spiel schreiben möchte.
Und wenn wir schon soweit sind, ich hab das Spiel schon geschrieben, es fehlt nur noch die Grafik, deswegen auch die Fragen. 

@Schandro:

Ja dachte ich mir auch, nur mit welchem Layout füge ich dann die Buttons, Images etc. drauf ? Verwende ich hier einfach das Null-Layout ?

MfG Kilinat


----------



## Schandro (19. Dez 2012)

In diesem speziellen Fall kannst musst du das null-Layout verwenden, ja.


----------



## Michael... (19. Dez 2012)

Kilinat hat gesagt.:


> Ja dachte ich mir auch, nur mit welchem Layout füge ich dann die Buttons, Images etc. drauf ? Verwende ich hier einfach das Null-Layout ?


Gar kein Layout - evtl. eine Art eigenen LayoutManager (damit der Anwender das Fenster beliebig vergrößern kann) . Ich würde auch keine Buttons oder sonstige Komponente verwenden, sondern alles auf einer Komponente (JPanel) selbst zeichnen und mit einem MouseListener arbeiten. Ich habe mir den Link nicht angeschaut, aber üblicherweise skalieren die Graphiken ja mit der Fenstergröße mit.


----------



## Kilinat (21. Dez 2012)

Okay, danke euch für die Antworten. Was genau meinst du mit "Gar kein Layout", bzw. "eigener LayoutManager" ? Kann mir da nicht wirklich viel darunter vorstellen.
Meine erste Idee war eigentlich so: Hintergrundbild des Tisches aufs JFrame zeichnen, das JPanel des Tischen schreiben, mit den Buttons usw., und das dann auf die ContentPane vom JFrame schreiben. 

Sollte doch eigentlich so möglich sein ?

Noch eine kleine Frage: Was für ein Hintergrundbild des Tisches soll ich da verwenden, bzw. wo bekomm ich sowas her ?

MfG Kilinat


----------



## Vaymiki (12. Dez 2016)

Hallo, Leute! Ich habe viel Zeit mit Online-Spielen, das Casino! Können Sie ein gutes Spiel empfehlen, D****earl Es genügt, einmal in die tosende Meer von Adrenalin zu stürzen und es wird schwierig sein, sich von der spannenden Abenteuer unter Wasser.


----------

